# fav tec for ice out bass



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well now that the ice is coming to a end what are your fav ways to hook on to bass 
well for me ilike to go to milton and get a jerk bait or a minnow under a bobber in like 5-10 ft of water works for smallies and large mouth bass for they are kinda shallow right after ice out


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i like using live minnows under a bobber too IF im live bait fishing IF i had to use artificial id use a suspending husky jerk or smithwick rogue (chrome and blue or chrome and black) i also like throwing bill norman tiny n crankbaits TIGHT to the shallow rocks !!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I have done best with minnow or rogues. Sometimes I like to use a zoom finesse worm with a split shot.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Vibe's in the warmest water and crankbaits on rocky humps.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

jignpig,finesse worm,or my favorite-husky jerk


----------

